# Cantering



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's actually a difficult video to critique because you can only see about 2 strides of the entire ride somewhat well. Did you have a better video you might be able to post, or take?


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

This is on a different horse, it was my first time to canter this horse and he is still learning to pick up the correct lead on this direction because they are still teaching him english(he used to be western).


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

aw, why'd you take the vids down? =[


----------

